# installed new suspension



## machoponcho (Mar 10, 2011)

Today i just finished installing my new suspension i installed the kyb gr2 shocks and struts. The whiteline radius arm bushings, whiteline strut bushings, and lovells bump stops. i ordered the no rub kit from kollar racing and got the shocks and struts off of ebay. 

The struts i took off where leaking out oil at only 65k miles i was surprised. the bushings though looked in really good shape but since i already ordered the whiteline ones i just installed those. To do both sides took me about 2.5 hours mainly because i had to install 3 new broken studs. 

The radius arm bushings were extremely easy only took about 25 minutes the kit comes with different size washers to set the caster very easy instructions. 

The shocks i thought were going to be a walk in the park but the passenger 
side upper bolt is a pain in the a**. still only took me about 30 min. 

I took it for a test drive and it does need an alignment it pulls slightly to the left just slightly. The drive is alot better alot smoother, except bumps bumps and dips are a bit harsher. The steering improved greatly i was very surprised, the breaking is alot better also. 

Overall i recommend this to anyone owing a goat it makes the car handle alot better it feels like the car should drive.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Did you just do the front struts and bushings? Anything in the rear? And if you dont mind me asking how much did this set you back? I would like to do something similar soon.

Thanks,

Evan


----------



## machoponcho (Mar 10, 2011)

Just the shocks and the bushings that came with those.. it was 370 for the bushings and 216 for shocks and struts


----------



## silvertl (Feb 18, 2013)

Were the bushings dry rotted?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I hope it did cause breaking to be better. Who wants a broken goat.  (braking: damn English language) The rear inner and outer control arm bushings are a bit of a pain but fairly inexpensive and worth doing too.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm about to replace my struts and shocks. Given that I don't race or drive my '05 hard, what would you all suggest I purchase? Is the no rub kit worth while since I haven't had that problem? I'm going to purchase the parts and have a shop do the installation. I'd appreciate a list of what I should order - ie number of pairs of bushings (with bearings?) etc.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

No rub kit is a must as those parts will have to replaced anyways at some point.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Gotagoat said:


> I'm about to replace my struts and shocks. Given that I don't race or drive my '05 hard, what would you all suggest I purchase? Is the no rub kit worth while since I haven't had that problem? I'm going to purchase the parts and have a shop do the installation. I'd appreciate a list of what I should order - ie number of pairs of bushings (with bearings?) etc.


The basic bushings in the day before we had "Stage 3 rub kit"  names were strut bushings and front radius rod bushings. When you take the strut off you might as well replace the bump stops. The bottom strut bolts are TTY and technically should be replaced each time. I inspected and LocTite'd mine but I live on the edge.  Get decent springs and dampers and that's a pretty basic upgrade. 

Lovells and Pedders both make nice sporty springs that give a good firm ride. Monroe, Pedders, Lovells and Koni all make dampers for front and rear. The first three are fixed and the Konis are adjustable. I run Lovell springs with Koni dampers full soft on the street. Planted yet saves my back or I can crank it up.


----------

